# Baby born at 4:56 on 7/08/09



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.fox5sandiego.com/news/kswb-456-baby,0,2237934.story


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

lol


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

what an awesome birthday to have!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

cute! 
:lolkin:


----------



## The Archivist (May 31, 2009)

My neighbor's eldest son (and my best friend) was born on Halloween. I think THAT is the best date to be born on.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

The Archivist said:


> My neighbor's eldest son (and my best friend) was born on Halloween. I think THAT is the best date to be born on.


no its not. You would get your gifts/money ON Halloween. I would rather get my birthday money a few days or weeks before, that way I can use it to buy and build props.

Thats what I do, cause my birthday is in September.

Edit:
My aunt was born on Halloween, and shes not a haunter. what a waste of a good birthday....


----------



## Jaybo (Mar 2, 2009)

My brother was born on Halloween, I was born on Thanksgiving, and my best friend growing up was born on April Fools Day.

Seriously. No joke.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Jaybo said:


> My brother was born on Halloween, I was born on Thanksgiving, and my best friend growing up was born on April Fools Day.
> 
> Seriously. No joke.


Thanks cool. I know a strange amount of people born on Christmas.


----------

